

Owning your health like you own your phone - brettalder
https://feelalike.com/blog/post/Owning-your-health-like-you-own-your-phone

======
parkerrc
It's funny how we find it counterintuitive to think that customers seeking
treatments for their health conditions would be the most motivated to find
solutions to their conditions. We seem to constantly question and debate how
we can improve our insurance companies, or doctors, or hospitals, or med
schools. But, we rarely see discussion on how we can develop more tools and
practices to give the people suffering from health maladies greater ability to
solve their conditions. It should seem obvious that these are the people with
the most at stake and therefore the highest motivation to discover and
implement solutions to their conditions.

In our quest to improve health by improving and streamlining insurance
companies and hospitals, let's develop some tools to help the people
suffering. It starts with giving them back control of their health. The reason
that we are always trying to fix the insurance company is because that is who
is controlling the individual's health. When the individual is in control,
entrepreneurs innovate to appeal to the needs of the individual.

